# Post your funny GR pics here...



## elainewlt (Oct 3, 2010)

Sleeping beauty?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger helping at his first pumpkin carving:


Snow monster fight!!


Ranger thinking hard...


Going cross eyed in anticipation of his first chicken foot


Picking his own crab apples


Regretting his decision to eat a crab apple


Bunny watching:


An attempt at getting both dogs sitting nicely:


Bouncing like a jackrabbit after his first bath:


Having a great day


Thinking hard again:


Having a rough day:


I've got more, but I'll leave it there!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

these sure made me laugh, all of these, gotta go find mine.....Ranger, you are one funny doggie :::


----------



## tp1999 (Nov 9, 2010)

Bear



















hi-five!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh gosh, I have so many...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL - these pics are cracking me up. Please keep them coming.

(On borrowed computer so sadly don't have any pics of Mr. C to share.)


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Some Enzo pics that make me chuckle...



Heading behind the blinds to hang out on the window sill like a cat. lol










Sleeping in a SUPER comfortable position at Relay for Life









"Hey! What's that thing! Guess I better sniff it to find out..."









The best place for dogs to hang out at the bank...









Funny face









"Must...not...look...at....camera...!"









Finding his first froggie (which he later "retrieved")









Funny sleepy face









Eating his first gizzard lol









Helping Daddy win his video game









Spotting his first ducks









Yes, this was the spoon I was using to make dinner...









You know that saying "it's for the birds"? Well, Enzo takes it seriously...









I also have too many pictures of Enzo making funny faces or doing crazy ninja moves while playing with other dogs to even go through. lol Here's one example of what I mean...


----------



## VintageRed (Oct 20, 2010)

This is a great thread - all these pictures are too funny!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Lacey enjoying all the great GRF funny pics!*

Lacey enjoying all the great GRF funny pics!


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

Very funny pics of your pups..they all look good  

Aika going for her helicopter licence.









Nose licking good..








Dressup day at work..








just dirty..the funny part was the cleaning.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

*Warning!*

WARNING! the monster that is imitating my puppy.... caught on camera!!! Viewer discretion is advised.

Before:









After:


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

This one is not necessarily "funny," but when they are being knuckleheads always brings a smile to the face.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Millie at her finest.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's one of Lexi wrestling with Obi... it cracks me up every time I see this picture


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

*funny GINGER*

a sample of funny Ginger


----------



## rbstoops (Aug 31, 2009)

I like all the pics, they're really great.
Here's a few of our bunch, no special order....


----------



## tp1999 (Nov 9, 2010)

Living abroad is especially difficult on Thanksgiving, but these pictures are putting a big smile on my face!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Never tell Reeva that she is not a pretty girl, and please don't laugh at Quinn's ears


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll post a few more...

Blue trying to gum Ranger to death:


A sleepy Ranger:


An unimpressed Ranger:


Ranger letting his then-20 lb cousing Blue beat him up:


Ranger trying to lick the peanut butter off a tiny Blue's nose:


Blue busted digging up a chunk of ice:


Two seconds later, it's in Ranger's mouth and a game of keep-away ensues:


Ranger backtalking after I stopped his "chew on the couch" game:


"What? Doesn't everyone use a cardboard box for a pillow?"


Ranger trying to steal a Christmas present out of the bag:


I just stood around and took pics:


Ranger's face 2 inches away from mine in the mornings:


Ranger nesting in his bed with all the boots and shoes he brought over during the day:


Ranger's deer impression:


And finally, celebrating Movember:


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Love this thread!! I REALLY need a good laugh! thanks  Great captions too!!

(note to self, get my pictures off my old laptop!!)

Keep the pictures coming!!

Kim


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tanyac said:


> Here's one of Lexi wrestling with Obi... it cracks me up every time I see this picture


OMG What a GREAT pic! LOL


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

goldensmum said:


> Never tell Reeva that she is not a pretty girl, and please don't laugh at Quinn's ears


I just have to say - your lawn looks amazing. Lol.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Silly pictures of Gunner*


----------



## tp1999 (Nov 9, 2010)

cathyjobray said:


> View attachment 87679
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87682


I am completely in love! That Santa shot is adorable


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Cathy - Enzo has that same green toy! We got it at CVS while we were in Gatlinburg, TN in April!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Just a few silly pics. I love the one with Murphy and Molly playing and Murphy showing teeth and looking vicious, lol.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Chelseanr said:


> I just have to say - your lawn looks amazing. Lol.


That's because it's artificial - we got fed up of patching, repairing and the mud in the winter


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

These are all awesome....here are some if Nitey & Nash....


----------



## donutboy (Nov 16, 2010)

these pictures are just too cute. I wish I had a better camera to catch all of donuts funny moments but I'm stuck with my crappy iphone camera 

smoking a pipe  :


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the robin costume!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm loving all these pics!!!!!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milos wonky eye









What mom?









Really mom? You're taking my picture now?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

OMG Milo was the cutest little fluffball ever!


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

I love this thread! Heres Lincoln pics


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's a couple of Chance...he loves to lay on his back and relax his lips:











This one he was pressing his face into the bed...made it look like he was frowning, silly dog!:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, my God, you guys! I am laughing my ass off. 

The captions are great.

"Regretting eating the crab apple"

I nearly spit out what I was eating on the computer screen. 

But every one is making me smile and laugh. I have to go search through my pics now.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

back in the day...








nappy time...









I know I have more on my home PC...


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

hunter


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

congratulation for this great idea!! all pics are very funny!

Federico


----------



## PrettyPollysMom (Oct 18, 2010)

just saw this thread and thought i'd share my own...


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

How about a video... cat takes charge... Now both dogs run to me if the cat gives them "the look" but sometimes the cat will meow to get Duke's attention then run so Duke will chase him.

Login | Facebook

I'd post pictures but internet connection here at work sucks and I can't get all my pics to load  maybe later.


I can't get the link to say the right thing.. but it shouldn't make u log in to see it...


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Hayden's fav. spot..









Now they share....









(they kicked the cat out... neighbor's use to ask "you have that big cat thats always in the window?" now it's "oh you got those dogs in the window)




Hayden!! Look at all your fur on my suede seats!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL -loving these picks. More please!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Stand right there.... yup, thats good.








Ewww - that pear was bitter








Phfsssssfffff!!!








Whhhaaaatttt????


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Omg, I just went through all the pages... I have tears running down my face from laughing so hard. 

I had the life of my time last night! *hic*










Last winter we were watching our friend's mix Lexie for a few months. Maxie really liked her...










Okay! Okay! I surrender! 









I ain't nothing but a hound dog, okay?









You have three seconds to get that camera out of my face...









Three... two... one...

THAT'S IT!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

This one I love of my gang. Andy was wearing this blow up collar when he was nuetered. Sally was resting her head on the blow up....and the look on Daisys face...OMG....she wanted nothing to do with him.

http://inlinethumb46.webshots.com/43885/2116260310049351191S425x425Q85


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

grcharlie said:


> This one I love of my gang. Andy was wearing this blow up collar when he was nuetered. Sally was resting her head on the blow up....and the look on Daisys face...OMG....she wanted nothing to do with him.
> 
> http://inlinethumb46.webshots.com/43885/2116260310049351191S425x425Q85


 
For some reason the link broke.

This should work.....

http://inlinethumb46.webshots.com/43885/2116260310049351191S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

This is Sally....some say she looks like George Burns


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

http://inlinethumb38.webshots.com/38053/2717479230049351191S425x425Q85.jpg

Im having a bad day posting....LOL


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I got another one of Andy as a puppy. He really kept me on my toes running after him....LOL

http://inlinethumb04.webshots.com/23555/2284834780049351191S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok....one more. Some of you may have seen this one of Andy as a pup. Andy says it is a must see photo....pull my finger....LOL

http://inlinethumb54.webshots.com/44917/2813165350049351191S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie as an old Russian woman:












and, Maggie after I asked her to move from her comfy spot..."Um..sewiously, mommy?"


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm crying from laughter, too! These are ALL such great pics!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I got another one of Andy. On tv was a face cream commercial or something like that. I think Andy is cuter than the lady on TV....LOL

http://inlinethumb60.webshots.com/42875/2696870890049351191S425x425Q85.jpg

Sorry for posting links. Im not sure of how to get web shots to come up on the page. I guess I should look into it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a lot of funny pictures but I think this one tops the all. There's something about Lake Michigan that brings out 'the best' in Penny!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

These pictures are great...but I just love that one of Penny at the lake...made me laugh this morning


----------



## Burgh (Oct 21, 2007)

This was a few years ago, but I always thought these photos of Dag and Norb were funny. Cars were stopping on the road when we were doing this.


----------



## sebastr23 (Nov 28, 2010)

This is TISA


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Figure I'd add more...these have already been in some other threads...

Hurry mom has the camera! pretend we are not friends!









Did you say something?









Teddy feeling violated after his hair cut...









Chipmunk face!


----------



## Kimbiscuit (Dec 5, 2010)

*Hark!*










He likes my school uniform tie. hahaa....I dont know what he was doing.. That just happened when I closed the shutter on my camera


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

I dont know why I never saw this thread before! We MUST contribute 

Tucker being his goofy self










I wish I had more, I am on my new laptop and have yet to transfer all of my photos!


----------

